# No USB Input on Car Stereo. Only Aux input. Is there and adapter that I can plug flash drive in to and connect to aux input?



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi. 
I gave a flash drive to a friend with 4 1/2 hours of music on it, but he doesn't have a USB input on his Prius car stereo. Is there an adapter gizmo out there where he can plug the flash drive in to a USB input attached to an aux cable, and plug other end in to aux input on car stereo, and play music on flash drive?
Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put the music on their Smart Phone with Bluetooth and attach the phone via Bluetooth to the car and it will play the music thru their cars audio. 
Like everybody else.


----------



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Put the music on their Smart Phone with Bluetooth and attach the phone via Bluetooth to the car and it will play the music thru their cars audio.
> Like everybody else.


Thanks. He doesn't have Bluetooth either. One of the first things I asked him. I suppose we could upload it all to his phone through my PC, but the problem is it's 5 1/2 hours of music, and that would take up a massive amount of hard drive space on his phone (600 Mb), which we want to avoid. Appreciate it.
However, I did find this adapter, which might do it!

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Fema...b+input+adapter+to+aux,electronics,178&sr=1-6


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't say what year the Toyota Prius is, but I believe that they have had Bluetooth since 2010 if not earlier.
Also 600 MB is next to nothing to most Smart Phones of today that have several GB's of free space. and would take no longer then 10 minutes to copy to a phone via USB 2.0
Good luck, hopefully that adapter will work for them, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> You didn't say what year the Toyota Prius is, but I believe that they have had Bluetooth since 2010 if not earlier.
> Also 600 MB is next to nothing to most Smart Phones of today that have several GB's of free space. and would take no longer then 10 minutes to copy to a phone via USB 2.0
> Good luck, hopefully that adapter will work for them, but I have my doubts.



Don’t know what year? Sorry. He’s very NOT tech savvy. It’s either his car stereo or his phone that doesn't have Bluetooth? He didn’t specify. Just said he didn’t have it. He may have a primitive phone? Don’t have all details. I ordered that adapter and that may work, too? Backup plans are:
a. Upload to his Spotify account and use an aux wire from phone to car stereo. 
b. Upload to phone, if it’s newer with plenty of space.
Thanks for follow-up. Will keep apprised.


----------

